# Start of my ivf journey



## Needtotalk (Jul 26, 2017)

Feeling very overwhelmed and sad waiting for my hospital appointment. Can anyone tell me any coping strategies that worked for them ? Fed up of been told by people with kids to relax and it will happen. It's really Insensitive. 

Thanks


----------



## Jake123 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi, I found watching comedy films good. It helps to distract you and put you in a good mood. I think worrying less and being positive has an affect. You should take any opportunity to be happy and have fun.


----------



## jblox78 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi! I agree with Jake - comedy is good - or think of things that you really really enjoy doing and do them!  For me that's watching trashy TV, reading books, cooking nice nutritious meals etc.  I have started using the Headspace app for guided meditation which I've found useful.  Anything relaxing is good so all the usual yoga, pilates, massage etc.  I've also booked in for hypnotherapy as my clinic offers it and for acupuncture.

I'm waiting to start my 3rd cycle so as you can see I'm throwing everything at it haha!  As far as other people are concerned I really struggled in my past 2 cycles with family members and with others making similar comments.  This time I'm determined not to compare myself with other people and what they have / don't have (if that makes sense).  As for the "just relax" comments - maybe think of them as little clouds that pass over your head whilst you smile and nod!  Unless someone has experienced infertility themselves there is no way for them to know how it feels or to understand the massive effort that goes into getting healthy / relaxed / in the zone etc. etc.  I'm sure they all mean well even if they are highly irritating!!  If it's the same people making the comments all the time maybe take some time out from them for a little while until you're feeling more able to ignore them 

Good luck!!!


----------

